

What’s 250M Light-Years Big, Almost Empty, and Full of Answers? - chicken_lady
http://nautil.us/issue/16/nothingness/whats-250-million-light_years-big-almost-empty-and-full-of-answers

======
prawn
For those too lazy to read the article: Boötes void.

Love those graphics of the filaments and voids of the universe. Like bread or
cake as it bakes and clumps around bubbles.

These scales are mind-blowing:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galaxy_filament](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Galaxy_filament)

------
graycat
Except for the full of answers part, the arrogance of the US Federal
Government! Correction: They are full of answers, just not good answers!

~~~
graycat
The exclamation point means that it was a joke, guys. 250 MLY of arrogance is
not a joke?

~~~
petewailes
I think you're confusing us with Reddit

~~~
graycat
I know next to nothing about Reddit. I do know a joke.

